# Alfredo Casella



## Klassic

"Among the leading figures in Italian music between 1918 and 1939, Alfredo Casella was trained in Paris at the Conservatoire as a pupil of Fauré. Returning to Italy, he did much to introduce contemporary music, as understood in Paris, to the Italian public. He was active not only as a composer but also as a pianist and conductor. His developing style of composition reflects international contemporary influences and trends."

Source: http://www.naxos.com/person/Alfredo_Casella/25934.htm

I looked over all 24 pages on this forum and did not find Casella mentioned. He deserves his own page. His music is excellent, dramatic, refreshing. I recommend starting with his worthy First Symphony: 




I have poured over tons of obscure composers, and find him to be very highly on the "composers who won't waste your time" list. Give him a listen.


----------



## regenmusic

I like him, what I've heard so far. I think the fact that he's not mentioned should not be a reflection on his value.


----------



## GioCar

Conductor Gianandrea Noseda and the BBC Philharmonic have recently done a very good service to Casella's orchestral works, which have always been underrated and almost never performed.

Here 4 amazing CDs from Chandos


----------



## Klassic

Thank you *GioCar* I would have never found Casella if it wasn't for you.


----------



## GioCar

You're welcome 

That's what TC is for.


----------



## Five and Dime

I'm listening to and very much enjoying my only Casella disc right now:

Casella: La donna serpente, Partita, etc / Naxos









Hmmm. What should I get next?

Update: Went for the Chandos Orchestral Works Vol. 4, which ironically includes Symphony #1.


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> You're welcome
> 
> That's what TC is for.


Learning something new every day!


----------

